# floaters



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Does anyone have the numbers for the beer can marlin and ram and how far are they from orange beach.i have old numbers but dont no if they havebeen moved


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They haven't moved. Beer can is about 80 SM from the pass. Marlin is about 85 SM from the pass.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

MissKristy said:


> Does anyone have the numbers for the beer can marlin and ram and how far are they from orange beach.i have old numbers but dont no if they havebeen moved



Beer Can, Marlin, and Ram Powell are production platforms, Beer Can is a Spar, Marlin and Ram are TLP's, they do not move.


----------

